

On Teleworking - parenthesis
http://www.nobugs.org/articles/Teleworking.txt

======
hhm
I worked on my own and teleworked all my life, and when I finally found what
the office chatter was, I really found it disturbing. I couldn't miss it a
little. But when I'm not at an office I do miss having many clever people
around me, only that I don't miss them talking about random stuff, only about
interesting technical stuff.

------
jwilliams
My brother has teleworked for years.

Every day he gets up, put on pants and a shirt and goes to work. At the end of
the day, he "goes home" - changes in his casual clothes and relaxes.

Seems weird - but it's essential for him (and his family) to delineate between
work and home.

~~~
DabAsteroid
Whether or not to dress for telework would not be such a conundrum if
teleworkers were required to use full-time telepresence.

<http://www.hp.com/halo/introducing.html>

